# Featured Fiction



## Commissar Ploss

Hello my fellow Heretics!

Commissar Ploss here to bring you a new feature for the Original Works forum! 

Its called "Featured Fiction" and it's here to spotlight the best pieces of fan fiction from the boards.

Featured Fiction is a segment that will start out as a bi-weekly post in this thread and then get progressively more frequent as i fish through the forums. 

Here is what i'm looking for with Featured Fiction:

I'm looking for pieces of fan-fiction, stuff written by you all, "the fans". Be it Warhammer 40k/Fantasy, Mil-Spec Sci-fi, "Shield n' Sword" Fantasy, or even a space-faring adventure, i'll be looking for it *HERE in the Original Works section*. Make sure you post it, because otherwise i won't be able to pick it. Keep your eye's peeled for new updates regarding fiction that is being spotlighted. cheers!

as a heads up! I'm looking for someone to take this over! Let me know if you are interested.
_____________________________________________________

This is where you will find the bi-weekly selection for Featured Fiction. A link to the specific forum post is provided, just click on the name.

*Featured Fiction:*

1.) Midnight Angels (poem) - Lord of the Night 
also at: http://linkr.us/l8O

2.) Spyderweb - Mossy Toes 
also at: http://linkr.us/i9N

3.) "The End" - Community Story
also at: http://linkr.us/b5X

4.) Just Another Day - The_Inquisitor
also at: http://linkr.us/m5K

5.) In the Name of my God - Shogun_Nate
also at: http://linkr.us/e2W

6.)Oathbreaker - Dirge Eterna
also at: 

7.)

8.)

9.)

10.)

more to come. 

______________________________________________________________

I'll be patrolling the forum like i normally do, but if you want me to post something for Featured Fiction send me a PM and i'll look at it straight away. just send me a link to the forum post. 


write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i would love if you could put my fiction on there for my Iron Warriors, it's name is Warriors of Iron. it's still a rough draft but id love for comments and impute on it from others!





EDIT: here's the link; http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51842


----------



## Mossy Toes

Anything an everything of mine. For a not-too-large but still decent-sized romp, I would especially recommend Spyderweb, though.


----------



## Boc

It's about time for you to update, CP  errr shit you said bi weekly not semi-weekly...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I know this is a crossover, but yeah. Lord of Time (A Doctor Who / 40K Crossover). 

Thanks.

-BoK


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I know this is a crossover, but yeah. Lord of Time (A Doctor Who / 40K Crossover).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -BoK


its a great read. I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

well, another fine piece has been scheduled for June 4th. 2010. Make sure you come back on friday to find out what it is!

CP


----------



## Boc

Curse you for keeping us in suspense, _curse you!_


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> Curse you for keeping us in suspense, _curse you!_


...........

CP


----------



## Broguts

Ploss you will rue the day you made a McIntosh wait one day!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Commissar Ploss said:


> ...........
> 
> CP



lol Broguts, i reiterate my last statement. 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Featured Fiction piece no. 2 has been updated!

Spyderweb by: Mossy Toes

CP


----------



## Zwan

Very deserved. The kid's got talent.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Zwan said:


> Very deserved. The kid's got talent.


very very true. I enjoy that story every time i read it. Would have made an awesome addition to an Inquisition short story compilation from BL. Maybe in time...

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, I am heavily reworking it (until it has only a passing resemblance to the original story (e.g. Spyder is no longer a character)) to submit to BL's open submissions window...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

let us know how it goes! Just so long as the original is preserved here on Heresy. 

CP


----------



## Boc

*shakes fist* Just because I'm on vacation doesn't mean you can slack off, Commissar!

:victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> *shakes fist* Just because I'm on vacation doesn't mean you can slack off, Commissar!
> 
> :victory:


lol "bi-weekly" mate. that means every other week. :good:

CP


----------



## Boc

Hrm... it seems my alcohol-induced stupor has led to my confusing bi- and semi-weekly yet again.

Curse youuuuuuu


----------



## Commissar Ploss

hey you too!? i just came out of mine. :grin:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

I`m working on something right now, but it`s not gw related. At all. Is that alright? If so I`ll post, and see what you think.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> I`m working on something right now, but it`s not gw related. At all. Is that alright? If so I`ll post, and see what you think.


sure, i'm up for anything.  Just so long as its posted here in Original Works.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

so i'm a little late on the post, had a fucking tornado in town today. I got a little distracted...

June 18th, 2010

"The End" - Community Story

For this edition of Featured Fiction, i'm pulling a classic out of the archives of Heresy-Online. A super awesome community story started by Heresy-Online member "normtheunsavoury. " started back in August of 2008, it brought together some of the best writers on Heresy at the time. Norm started the story, and then asked the next person to do it, I was lucky enough to be asked to do chapter 3 of the story, as well as taking on another chapter later on in the still-developing story. This is perhaps one of my favorite bits of fiction that i've ever worked on. 

This story is as of yet, uncompleted. If you enjoy the story and want to perhaps write a chapter yourself, just make a post in thread stating your intent, and the follow up with a chapter. 

cheers, 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ahaha...

*hides face in shame*


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> Ahaha...
> 
> *hides face in shame*


slacker... unish:


----------



## Gnarvok

*Check it out - tell me what you think*

Hey everyone. I took some time earlier today to write up a piece I had in the back of my mind for awhile. Hopefully, it's a fun read! If it is enjoyable, I will add the next part.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65013


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Gnarvok said:


> Hey everyone. I took some time earlier today to write up a piece I had in the back of my mind for awhile. Hopefully, it's a fun read! If it is enjoyable, I will add the next part.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65013


glad you posted it mate, i'll give it a read. 

CP


----------



## Gnarvok

Phenominal! I can't wait to read your thoughts on it!


----------



## Mindlessness

I might put mine up for a vote, I think it still needs a lot of work but why not? 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=657346#post657346


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Ei CP! It's been a frakking long time mate... I like this thread... And I vouched for the latest addition... It's phenomenal...

Lol @ mossy's rep... :biggrin:


----------



## Iron Angel

Hey Ploss, I have a piece I've been working on for going on a year now. Its a bit of a whopper but I've gotten some pretty good reviews, and I'd love some of your feedback, and feedback from others.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=45043


----------



## Commissar Ploss

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> Ei CP! It's been a frakking long time mate... I like this thread... And I vouched for the latest addition... It's phenomenal...
> 
> Lol @ mossy's rep... :biggrin:


:laugh: haha, aye, i believe he still owes us a contribution. (quote taken from "The End" thread)



Mossy Toes said:


> I have agreed to be taken on for the next part of this. I hope not to disappoint...


with the time we've waited, i'd say that it's about the length of a novel by now. 

@Iron Angel: I will have a look at your piece and see if there isn't something constructive i can contribute criticism-wise. 

_edit:_ sweet sig pic btw.
CP


----------



## Boc

Yar, ye better be getting a new 'un ready, _PLOSS!_


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> Yar, ye better be getting a new 'un ready, _PLOSS!_


*cough* way ahead of you mate, check the OP.  *cough*

already scheduled the next one. 

CP


----------



## Boc

You clearly used your moderator powers to change the time stamp!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> You clearly used your moderator powers to change the time stamp!


you clearly can't except the fact that your powers of observation are not what you want them to be!  

and besides, i'm not that cool. As much as i want to be Tzeentch, i'm not... or am i...










CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

All of us, just wriggling puppets at the end of snares...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> All of us, just wriggling puppets at the end of snares...


i tweek everybody's lines when i pass by, to make sure you all are still alive.


----------



## Iron Angel

Why thank you Ploss.

Have you taken a look yet? I'm getting anxious, I've put up a few chapters but no comments from anyone. Could have to do with my hiatus and now all the new readers have to go through these walls of text to get up to date...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Iron Angel said:


> Why thank you Ploss.
> 
> Have you taken a look yet? I'm getting anxious, I've put up a few chapters but no comments from anyone. Could have to do with my hiatus and now all the new readers have to go through these walls of text to get up to date...


you're welcome. 

I've been slow getting to it. With the writing work i'm doing for "TW: Rogue Planet", and being in the middle of the rewriting stage for my first contracted novel, whilst attempting to bridge the gap between it and the second book, i'm quite short on time. Not to mention preparing for this years fiction contest (announcement coming within the next week). I'm doing the best i can... but sometimes it feels like its not good enough. sorry mate, its going to be a little time before i get a chance to look at it. Mark my words, i won't forget, but it may take some time...

CP


----------



## Iron Angel

Thats fine, we all have responsibilities. Just curious.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Just Another Day - The_Inquisitor

For this edition of Featured Fiction, i bring you a piece of writing by Heresy-Online member The_Inquisitor. His entry, "Just Another Day", into the Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2009, clinched the victory for him last year. It's a great piece with some exceptional character. Please Enjoy.

-CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Thanks Ploss....whoop whoop. Think I've got my idea for this years comp as well...finally.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

The_Inquisitor said:


> Thanks Ploss....whoop whoop. Think I've got my idea for this years comp as well...finally.


just as a warning, this year is coming with some more guidelines, as *cough* prizes *cough* are going to be involved.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Guidelines ya say.....argh I be dealin' with 'em fine in the past. 

(Excuse sudden pirate moment.....the word guidelines always reminds me of Barbossa in POTC.)


----------



## Boc

When is this competition, hrmmm?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> When is this competition, hrmmm?


you'll see an announcement posted next week. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Awesome. I've been waiting to be able to wrest the title away for myself, seeing as I was too lazy to get around to making an entry last time...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

In the Name of my God - Shogun_Nate

a bit of "Khornate Poetry" this time. a little late in the day, i must agree, but at least i posted something. Shogun_Nate was one of the greats that Heresy was home to in its early days, and his work is some of the greatest here. A definite must for this session's feature.  enjoy.

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Whatever happened to Nate?? Did Khorne finally come for him?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

The_Inquisitor said:


> Whatever happened to Nate?? Did Khorne finally come for him?


good question. I guess like a lot of people, you have to move on. He hasn't been around for quite some time.

CP


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Sigh2x... He was one of my idols... Him, Dirge Eterna and the others... I'm glad you're still around CP...

Cheers!....


----------



## Commissar Ploss

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> I'm glad you're still around CP...
> 
> Cheers!....


always mate, always. 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

*OathBreaker - Dirge Eterna*​
For this session's Featured Fiction, I've chosen another past competition entry. OathBreaker, by Heresy-Online member Dirge Eterna, was an entry in the 2008 Fiction contest and is a wonderful piece set in Warhammer Fantasy. I beat it by a very short margin, and it was one of the best in teh competition. Have a read, i'm sure you'll enjoy it. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Has this gone back to semi yearly now?  

If it makes your job any easier Ploss, I nominate myself for when you have the time. If you ever intend to finish that list on the first page, may I suggest The First Wraith? It`s ongoing, so should be near the top of the page.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Has this gone back to semi yearly now?
> 
> If it makes your job any easier Ploss, I nominate myself for when you have the time. If you ever intend to finish that list on the first page, may I suggest The First Wraith? It`s ongoing, so should be near the top of the page.


I'm open to ideas of other people running this. I've just simply run out of time, now that i've lost my job. I'll give you the reins if you'd like?

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> I'm open to ideas of other people running this. I've just simply run out of time, now that i've lost my job. I'll give you the reins if you'd like?
> 
> CP


That would make me look like a douche for featuring my own work. :laugh: 

But in seriousness, I do think this section is a very important piece of the forum, providing a great release for the creative side of the fluff community. I`d be glad to help if you think I am worthy of this honour. 

_*...additional bootlicking...*_ :wink: 

Lost your job? Sorry to hear man. Same thing happened to me a month back. I`ve been scraping by on commissions and casual work. Sucks, but keep trying because I am. ::so_happy:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i figure i'll see who else steps forward too, and then get back to everyone on Monday of next week with a decision.  sound fair?

CP


----------



## Serpion5

No probs.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serp, feel free to start picking out stories for this. You've got it under your guidance now.

CP


----------

